# WKC 137 - not a poodle, but....



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

here's the "little" big winner!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

oops!!! If that's not a poodle, I don't know what is!!!!

here is the picture that I meant to attach!!! LOL!!! DOH!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> oops!!! If that's not a poodle, I don't know what is!!!!
> 
> here is the picture that I meant to attach!!! LOL!!! DOH!!!


haha! Banana Joe's got you clowning around! What a delightful imp he is!! (You will recall he was my pick!):smile:


----------

